# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  دعوة لاحبتى بمناسبة زواجى

## معتصم الصايم

*
بسم الله نبتدأ دعوتنا 
وبحضوركم تكتمل فرحتنا
لذا يسرني دعودتكم لتناول وجبة الغداء بمنزلنا بودمدنى 
حى المزاد شمال سوق المزاد
بمناسبة زواجى 
يوم الجمعة 23/8 ان شاءالله
حضوركم بيننا يسعدنــا ويزيد من فرحتنـــــــا ويشرفنا
أتمنى حضوركم وتواجدكم 
خالص ودي

معتصم فضائل الله الصائم
0912377221 /0122727229






*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*بالعديل والزين انشاء لله حبينا معتصم نسال الله ان يجعله زواجا مباركا وان يطرح البركة فيه
                        	*

----------


## حوته 1

*الف مبروك الاخ معتصم و انشاء الله زواج مبارك 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*الف مبروك الاخ معتصم .. وان شاء الله بيت مال وعيال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملايين التبريكات الحبيب الرائع معتصم الصايم
وربنا يتمم على خير







*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اخيرا الحبيب عباس
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الف مبروك الحبيب معتصم وحضور باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ألف   مبروووووووك  للأخ  معتصم   وبيت  مال  وعيال  وربنا  يتم  ليك  على  خير  ويجعله  زواجا  سعيدا ومباركا
*

----------


## zoal

*الف مبروك ... زواج سعيد ومبارك وبالله أعزم ناس البيان
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*


























عن أَبي هُرَيْرَةَ : " أَنّ النّبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم كانَ إِذَا رَفّأَ الاْنْسَانَ إذَا تَزَوّجَ قالَ : بَارَكَ الله لَكَ ، وَبَارَكَ عَلَيْكَ ، وَجَمَعَ بَيْنَكُمَا فِي خَيْرٍ " . رواه الترمذي ، والنسائي ، وابن ماجه . وقال الترمذي: حسن صحيح 
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*ألف مبروك معتصم  
ربنا يتمم على خير
وبيت مال وعيال 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الف الف الف مليار مبروك الحبيب الغالي معتصم
بأذن الله بيت مال وعيال وربنا يهنيكم ويسعدكم
ومن على البعد نشارككم فرحتكم
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الحبيب معتصم الصائم  

"بَارَكَ الله لَكَ ، وَبَارَكَ عَلَيْكَ ، وَجَمَعَ بَيْنَكُمَا فِي خَيْرٍ "

*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*الف . . الف مبرووووك جعله الله زواجاَ مباركاَ واجري بينكم المودة والرحمة وان يرزقكم الذرية الصالحة . . . آآآآمين يارب العالمين .
*

----------


## zalnoon

*الف مليون ترليون مبروك الحبيب معتصم...
وربنا يتمم علي الخير...
حياه زوجيه سعيده باذن الله...

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ليتنا كنا في السودان لأتيناك بكامل الأسرة . . . ألف مبروك مقدماً و ربنا يتمم على خير
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الف مبروك الحبيب معتصم وحضور باذن الله



الف مبروك وربنا يتمو على خير وبركه
والف مرحب بيك الحبيب مرتضى
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يا طيور المحبة زوريه
وعن فرحتي له خبريه
و قولي ليهو  مبروك عليه
*********
كلمة مبروك ما تكفي
وكـل المعاني ما توفي
أعبر لكي عن مدى هناي
بزواجك يا غالي
*********
مبروك
مبروك
مبروك
لو أقولها ليل و نهار
ما تعبر عن سعادتي لك
بالــزواج
*********
لك ترق احلا الكلمات
وتتهادي اصدق الدعوات
ولك يهتف الفؤاد
زواج مبارك وبالرفاه
والبنين
********
يا شبيه النجم يا معتصم  
اهنيكي بالفرح
يا أغلى الناس و البشر
********
اليوم ما في مثلك اثنين
فرحك عندي فرحين
يا حبيب القلب يا زين
يا أغلى من الرمش و العين
م
م
مب
مب
مبر
مبر
مبرو
مبرو
مبروك
مبروك
مبروك الزواج
وكمان…
مبروك الزواج


*

----------


## وائل يوسف

*الف مبروك الاخ معتصم .. وان شاء الله بيت مال وعيال
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الف مبروك يا زعيم وربنا يجعله لكم بيت مال وعيال وعافية وراحة بال

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تسلموا كتير يا صفوة الصفوة

للفرح ادعو خيار الناس قاطبتا 
يوم السرور فى اجتماع الصحب فى النسب
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*رينا يتمم علي خير ويجعله زواجا ميمونا مباركا وويبارك لكما ويبارك عليكما ويجمعكما في خير ويغنكم بحلاله عن حرامه ويهبكم الذرية الصالحة الاخ الكريم معتصم 


*

----------


## معاذ ابراهيم محمد

*الف مبروك يا حبيبنا وبيت مال وعيال ان شالله .. وربنا يهنيكم ببعض ويجعل حياتكم مودة واستقرار ويرزقكم الذرية الصالحة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الف مبروك الاخ معتصم و انشاء الله زواج مبارك وربنا يتمم على خير ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الف مبروووووووووووووك يا غالي 
ربنا يتم علي الف خيييييييييير
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الف الف مبروووووووك الاخ معتصم
وربنا يتمم على خير
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الف مبروووك يا الصايم ... وربنا يتم ليك علي خير وبيت مال وعيال 
... تعالو لينا بي جاي في الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## ود الخلا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					


معتصم فضائل الله الصائم
091237721 /0122727229










ألف مبروووووك و حضور ان شاء الله 


بس 
بطل كبكبة من هسع و تم لينا رقمك الموبيتل دا 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*
*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*بَارَكَ الله لَكَ ، وَبَارَكَ عَلَيْكَ ، وَجَمَعَ بَيْنَكُمَا فِي خَيْرٍ " يا المعتصم الصائم
*

----------


## لعوتة

*الف مبروك الاخ معتصم و انشاء الله زواج مبارك
                        	*

----------

